# When to get lessons for your children?



## Chilidipper (May 15, 2007)

I have a 4.5 year old daughter. I have her on the greens putting right now. She has really improved. I'm a 13 HDC so I have a nice swing. Keep in mind I never practice putting, don't ask me why. 


Anyway I've got her putting everyday at the putting greens at are locale range. I also have started have her swinging her mid irons which is fitted to her height.


Any suggestions would be helpful. 


My goal is to play with my daughter and hopefully see her go onto to college golf. Long shot, but still something I am hopeful for.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I have had a lot of parents want me to give their kids lessons. But I had an age limit of 8yrs old before I would teach them. Any younger than that I just felt like I was babysitting for an hour. Of course there are always exceptions.

I would say 4yrs old is too soon for structured lessons. You know enough about the golf swing to teach her yourself. Just show her how to hold the club and stand and let her go at it. Anything more is just confusing for most kids. 

Don't over instruct her for sure. By that I mean anylizing every single putt, chip or shot on the range. It will burn them out quick and cause them frustration and they will not improve. I have seen this time and again. There was one particular jr. member of my club that at 5 yrs old had one of the prettiest swings you would ever see. He never missed the sweet spot and every shot had the nicest trajectory. He was a machine. Four years of his dad criticizing every shot he made, he now has the worst swing and hardly ever plays anymore. Its quite sad.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

my pro said 7, my daughter is six and he said his main concern is attention span.


----------

